# Jumping red light Abu Dhabi, need some advice



## damnit

Hi everybody,

unfortunately it seems I jumped a red light in Abu Dhabi. I got this 2 texts yesterday

_"You have committed a traffic offence and received a violation incurring (8) black points in ABU DHABI on 13-04-2014, while driving vehicle no: XXXXX XXXXXX CATEGORY PRIVATE ABU DHABI, You are kindly requested to observe the traffic rules."_

and
_
"Dear Vehicle Owner, To reduce your black points and avoid confiscating your driving license, please call: 600566006 website: adpolice website .. Police Follow-Up Department"_


What does this exactly means? I've been looking in AD Police website and it seems my car is to be impounded for 15 days + 8 points + 800 AED fine. There's only few information on the internet regarding this, so I would like to hear your experience,

- I have heard you can avoid impoundment just paying a fee, something like 100dhs per impoundment day? or is it just an urban legend?
- do I have to go through this process RIGHT NOW? my registration expires in november, do I have until then to do it?

Please give me some advice because AD Police website is not clear about it and what I've seen around here and other websites is also confusing.

Thanks in advance


----------



## busybee2

damnit said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> unfortunately it seems I jumped a red light in Abu Dhabi. I got this 2 texts yesterday
> 
> _"You have committed a traffic offence and received a violation incurring (8) black points in ABU DHABI on 13-04-2014, while driving vehicle no: XXXXX XXXXXX CATEGORY PRIVATE ABU DHABI, You are kindly requested to observe the traffic rules."_
> 
> and
> _
> "Dear Vehicle Owner, To reduce your black points and avoid confiscating your driving license, please call: 600566006 website: adpolice website .. Police Follow-Up Department"_
> 
> 
> What does this exactly means? I've been looking in AD Police website and it seems my car is to be impounded for 15 days + 8 points + 800 AED fine. There's only few information on the internet regarding this, so I would like to hear your experience,
> 
> - I have heard you can avoid impoundment just paying a fee, something like 100dhs per impoundment day? or is it just an urban legend?
> - do I have to go through this process RIGHT NOW? my registration expires in november, do I have until then to do it?
> 
> Please give me some advice because AD Police website is not clear about it and what I've seen around here and other websites is also confusing.
> 
> Thanks in advance


yes you do need to do it straighaway..... they may well put the fine up if you dont pay.... and yes you can pay 100 per day to not loose your car


----------

